# New Holland 4050 & 5050 bopping when blower is up and tractor idle stopped



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Any one know what would cause the machines to bop when the blowers are in upright position and the tractor is idling at like a stop light or just sitting still?

I had the 4050 in to fix this problem, the dealer said it was a faulty o ring, they replaced it but now both machines are doing it?

Thanks in advance


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

By "bob" do you mean shake? As in something is bent? Is the blower on? Do you put the machine in neutral? How high is the blower raised up? The angle of the driveshaft to steep, U-joints loose?


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Is the blower dropping, then the machine is raising it back to the preset height. I had this problem on my 5085, dealer had to replace a valve in the three point hitch.


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

schrader;1570365 said:


> Is the blower dropping, then the machine is raising it back to the preset height. I had this problem on my 5085, dealer had to replace a valve in the three point hitch.


yes I think this is what is happening, it only happens when blow is raised up and then machine is sitting, it doesnt happen when machine in in motion.


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

Same issue with the T4.75 we are using. It is in for repair for an o-ring issue which I am told should take care of the issue.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

That 4050 and the 5050 it only has 1 ram outside on the lift 
Lot times Its the lift piston in the tractor to fix it right you need take top off and rebuild that piston system
And what cause it Lifting to much or hauling something and bouncing down the road is hard on it

You up grade tractors buy the 60 series models with dual lift cylinders

My 6050 6070 6070NH dont do it they have dual lift cylinders
my 7740ford did it was fix and this year start back up it only has one helper cylinder


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Herm Witte;1578559 said:


> Same issue with the T4.75 we are using. It is in for repair for an o-ring issue which I am told should take care of the issue.


how do you like the 4.75 we are buyinga third tractor, this is one we are looking at.......I like the bigger cab than the 4050 but some of the controls are a bit different


----------



## Herm Witte (Jan 27, 2009)

O-ring was replaced as well as the o-rings in the valve. Still drifts. I like the machine very well but miss the raise and lower controls available in the 4050.


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Herm Witte;1587135 said:


> O-ring was replaced as well as the o-rings in the valve. Still drifts. I like the machine very well but miss the raise and lower controls available in the 4050.


yes we have test driven the 4.75 a few times now, the controls inside are alot different than the 4050 and 5050. After considering this (especially the lever control/versus the button control for the up and down of blower, I think we are leaning more to another 5050


----------



## Golfpro21 (Jan 9, 2010)

Antlerart06;1578604 said:


> That 4050 and the 5050 it only has 1 ram outside on the lift
> Lot times Its the lift piston in the tractor to fix it right you need take top off and rebuild that piston system
> And what cause it Lifting to much or hauling something and bouncing down the road is hard on it
> 
> ...


thanks for the info.
I would love to move to a 6050, but the machine is just too big for alot of the residentials around here, many properties have trees that would simply be in the way.....our 5050 often has trouble on properties, so going even bigger would restrict the properties we could service.


----------

